# Great article about Latasha Byears



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.latimes.com/features/pri...21,0,7355424,full.story?coll=la-home-magazine

Really interesting article. Covers the sexual assault (which she has been cleared of), her being openly gay, and the fact that the L.A. organization didn't stand by her when they did for Kobe.


----------

